# bolle di zanzara



## savaranx

Hello everybody

I fruitlessly scoured both the dictionary and the forum for a proper translation of the italian word 'bolla'... meaning one of those itchy bumps on the skin which are produced by mosquito's bite... the more you scratch it the more it hurts!! Unfortunately I didn' t find anything that seems to have exactly this meaning.

Here's some context: "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle""

My attempt is "blisters" .. is that correct??

Thanks in advance for your help

Savaranx


----------



## Bella63

savaranx said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I fruitlessly scoured both the dictionary and the forum for a proper translation of the italian word 'bolla'... meaning one of those itchy bumps on the skin which are produced by mosquito's bite... the more you scratch it the more it hurts!! Unfortunately I didn' t find anything that seems to have exactly this meaning.
> 
> Here's some context: "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle""
> 
> My attempt is "blisters" .. is that correct??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Savaranx



Ciao savaranx
Blister: vescica
puntura di zanzara: mosquito bite
nessuno di queste però, a mio avviso, ti ricopre la faccia di bolle. "she broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle"": E arrivata in casa, strillando/urlando dal dolore, la sua faccia ricoperta di bolle (spots, boils, stings: it depends on the cause!!)
Bella


----------



## Paulfromitaly

savaranx said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I fruitlessly scoured both the dictionary and the forum for a proper translation of the italian word 'bolla'... meaning one of those itchy bumps on the skin which are produced by mosquito's bite... the more you scratch it the more it hurts!! Unfortunately I didn' t find anything that seems to have exactly this meaning.
> 
> Here's some context: "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle""
> 
> My attempt is "blisters" .. is that correct??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Savaranx



Ci servirebbe la frase originale intera in italiano (comunque "bolla" non è il termine corretto, ecco perchè non trovi una traduzione)


----------



## Bella63

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci servirebbe la frase originale intera in italiano (comunque "bolla" non è il termine corretto, ecco perchè non trovi una traduzione)


Paul,
credo  nel linguaggio "usuale" si usi moltissimo però. Bolle sono tutto quelle irrazioni che si gonfiano con rossore sulla pelle anche se è solo gergo!
Bella

p.s. come foruncolo?


----------



## Nunou

Se una persona è allergica può succedere che si copra di bolle, in questo caso secondo me è spots. 
Se invece si parla dei segni provocati da svariate punture d'insetto allora bites.

Il termine italiano più appropriato però è papula
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/papula e naturalmente sul forum c'è già la traduzione.


----------



## Bella63

Nunou said:


> Se una persona è allergica può succedere che si copra di bolle, in questo caso secondo me è spots.
> Se invece si parla dei segni provocati da svariate punture d'insetto allora bites.


Hi Nunou
my cousin, visiting me in Italy, got covered in blisters ((like the ones you get on your feet caused by badly fitted footwear) caused by her allergy to mosquito bites!!!
mia cugina, durante una sua visita in Italia, si riempii di vesciche (come quelle che ti vengano al piede causate da una calzatura sbagliata) a causa di una sua allergia alle punture di zanzare.
Bella

p.s. povero tesoro, ne era piena, ma non è entrata in cucina urlando


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Bella63, 
se l'aspetto delle "bolle" era trasparente e c'era dentro del liquido allora sicuramente vesciche - blisters...
...e tua cugina forse non urlava perché di solito le vesciche non prudono e fanno male solo quando le tocchi. 
Ma povera....

Aiuto...non sapevo che zanzare e/o allergia provocassero addirittura le vesciche!!!


----------



## Bella63

Nunou said:


> Ciao Bella63,
> se l'aspetto delle "bolle" era trasparente e c'era dentro del liquido allora sicuramente vesciche - blisters...
> ...e tua cugina forse non urlava perché di solito le vesciche non prudono e fanno male solo quando le tocchi.
> Ma povera....
> 
> Aiuto...non sapevo che zanzare e/o allergia provocassero addirittura le vesciche!!!



ah, cara Nunou, sapessi che neanch'io lo sapevo finchè non l'ho visto con i miei occhi. Questo succede 5 anni fa circa. Poi, l'anno scorso ho visto la stessa reazione con mia nipote (non strettamente tra loro consanguinee), entrambe inglesi, e ho pensato che potesse essere un fattore chimico legato al paese di provenienza. Ciòè che le zanzare inglesi potessero pungere con più flemma che quelle "stronzette" italiane!!!
Bella


----------



## savaranx

Wow.. how many replies .. thank you all !!

Well... some other piece of context then.. "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle di zanzara""

Bolle di zanzara is quite a widespread and common expression we use to refer exactly to what natives call only mosquito's bite.. the "bolla" is...  let's call it the result of a mosquito's bite... I mean a mosquito's bite (we call it "puntura di zanzara") produces that little bumpy thing on your skin and its name is "bolla". The word has other meanings and uses by the way... but with reference to what mosquitos do to us when they (bloody things!) bite, well.. bolla is definitely the right word.
An example of a slightly different use: " My son seems to have got measles; he woke up covered with red "bolle"" - My figlio sembra aver preso il morbillo; si è svegliato stamani coperto di bolle rosse".

Hope you'll forgive some mistake in my english!

Thanks all

Sav


----------



## Akire72

io dico "pizzico" di zanzara, non bolla.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> io dico "pizzico" di zanzara, non bolla.


Anch'io.

Comunque, in inglese si dice anche "gnat bite".


----------



## Bella63

Akire72 said:


> io dico "pizzico" di zanzara, non bolla.



pizzico è forse regionale? Puntura di zanzare forse è più esteso come utilizzo.
Bella


----------



## Odysseus54

savaranx said:


> Wow.. how many replies .. thank you all !!
> 
> Well... some other piece of context then.. "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle di zanzara""
> 
> Bolle di zanzara is quite a widespread and common expression we use to refer exactly to what natives call only mosquito's bite.. the "bolla" is...  let's call it the result of a mosquito's bite... I mean a mosquito's bite (we call it "puntura di zanzara") produces that little bumpy thing on your skin and its name is "bolla". The word has other meanings and uses by the way... but with reference to what mosquitos do to us when they (bloody things!) bite, well.. bolla is definitely the right word.
> An example of a slightly different use: " My son seems to have got measles; he woke up covered with red "bolle"" - My figlio sembra aver preso il morbillo; si è svegliato stamani coperto di bolle rosse".




Credo che quelle si chiamerebbero 'boils'.  Ordinando le eruzioni cutanee per ordine crescente di grandezza, si comincia con 'rash', poi si passa a 'boils', e poi a 'blisters'  - mi correggano le mamme se sbaglio.

Se fai una ricerca su google images con queste tre parole puoi vedere molti esempi, tutti abbastanza disgustosi, di eruzioni cutanee di diversi formati.


----------



## Bella63

savaranx said:


> Wow.. how many replies .. thank you all !!
> 
> Well... some other piece of context then.. "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle di zanzara""
> 
> Bolle di zanzara is quite a widespread and common expression we use to refer exactly to what natives call only mosquito's bite.. the "bolla" is...  let's call it the result of a mosquito's bite... I mean a mosquito's bite (we call it "puntura di zanzara") produces that little bumpy thing on your skin and its name is "bolla". The word has other meanings and uses by the way... but with reference to what mosquitos do to us when they (bloody things!) bite, well.. bolla is definitely the right word.
> An example of a slightly different use: " My son seems to have got measles; he woke up covered with red "bolle"" - My figlio sembra aver preso il morbillo; si è svegliato stamani coperto di bolle rosse".
> 
> Hope you'll forgive some mistake in my english!
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Sav


blotches!!! I've had 2 kids, 2 measles and 4 translations!! hahahahaha
Bella


----------



## london calling

Allora, il morbillo (measles) in inglese provoca "spots" e "a rash".

 Non faccio però la differenza in inglese fra una bolla e una puntura di zanzara: diciamo che sono abbastanza esperta: anni fa, di ritorno in nave dall'Australia, gli americani non volevano farmi entrare nel paese perché ero piena di bolle. In realtà erano delle punture di zanzara che avevo grattato e che avevano fatto infezione. Gli americani pensavano che avessi come minimo il morbillo! Il medico di bordo ha dovuto certificare che non avevo nulla di contagioso. Comunque, per me quelle bolle erano _mosquito/mozzie/gnat bites_, stop.

Natives?


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Allora, il morbillo (measles) in inglese provoca "spots" e "a rash".
> 
> Non faccio però la differenza in inglese fra una bolla e una puntura di zanzara: diciamo che sono abbastanza esperta: anni fa, di ritorno in nave dall'Australia, gli americani non volevano farmi entrare nel paese perché ero piena di bolle. In realtà erano delle punture di zanzara che avevo grattato e che avevano fatto infezione. Gli americani pensavano che avessi come minimo il morbillo! Il medico di bordo ha dovuto certificare che non avevo nulla di contagioso. Comunque, per me quelle bolle erano _mosquito/mozzie/gnat bites_, stop.
> 
> Natives?



omg u poor soul.
 I know a bit about protocol. I can imagine what u went through! My friend came into >Italy from Thailand wiith her 5 yr old son with an infection. Shew wasn't bi-ligual and she asked me to give her a hand. They went to town on antibiotics and gave that kid every thing they had even though it was thought to be solely a bactercia and not viral.-.. or vice versa!!! Doctors do what they have to do... and we have to LIVE through it.
Bella


----------



## joanvillafane

If it's just raised red blotches we also call them "hives" - she broke out in hives.
(It happened to my son when he came in contact with a certain lemon tree in Puerto Rico.)


----------



## Bella63

hives is more restricted to allergies caused by food maybe? I' m not too sure but I've heard it from my English counterparts but never needed to allocate its literal meaning since Italians are "expert" in defining ailments.. lol!
Bella


----------



## london calling

Hello Jo.

_Hives_ to me would be a _rash_ in BE.


----------



## Bella63

Of what origine?


----------



## savaranx

Well... I undesrtood that if I use mosquito's bite I'm right... it seems to be that you all are in agreement with.

Regarding measles spots and/or any kind of allergic/viral rashes or whatever you want... well... If they're not 'bumpy', in italian they're commonly named 'macchie', spots; otherwise, if they are bumpy (I don't even know wether  this adjective is right or not) that is, say, like little hills on the skin, on the whole we call them bolle.

For Bella ed Akire... pizzico di zanzara is wonderful (I'm from Rome and I've always said pizzico)... but tends to be regional... whereas puntura di zanzara is plain and widespread proper italian. That's my opinion at least!

By the way, thanks a lot for all the interesting words you said in these posts... hives, rash, gnat bite.. it's always very interesting and useful to get into the forum!! 

Thanks

Best.. savaranx


----------



## Bella63

savaranx said:


> Well... I undesrtood that if I use mosquito's bite I'm right... it seems to be that you all are in agreement with.
> 
> Regarding measles spots and/or any kind of allergic/viral rashes or whatever you want... well... If they're not 'bumpy', in italian they're commonly named 'macchie', spots; otherwise, if they are bumpy (I don't even know wether  this adjective is right or not) that is, say, like little hills on the skin, on the whole we call them bolle.
> 
> For Bella ed Akire... pizzico di zanzara is wonderful (I'm from Rome and I've always said pizzico)... but tends to be regional... whereas puntura di zanzara is plain and widespread proper italian. That's my opinion at least!
> 
> By the way, thanks a lot for all the interesting words you said in these posts... hives, rash, gnat bite.. it's always very interesting and useful to get into the forum!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Best.. savaranx



ok grazie savaranx
I only said: punture di zanzare as in tuscany "we" only say that. But prove me wrong please... I have a cousin who was born and bred in Forli and she absoutely vows that they only say pìzzico ecc ecct Or if you prefer etc etc.. 
Bella
Buona guarigione


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, Jo - this conversation is making me itchy!  But a rash to me is generalized redness and the bumps are small and close together.  Hives are big and round.  Yuch


----------



## Bella63

good luck to you on that!
Bella


----------



## Odysseus54

Bella63 said:


> ok grazie savaranx
> I only said: punture di zanzare as in tuscany "we" only say that. But prove me wrong please... I have a cousin who was born and bred in Forli and she absoutely vows that they only say pìzzico ecc ecct Or if you prefer etc etc..
> Bella
> Buona guarigione




Il Garzanti da' 'pizzico' come :

*3* puntura di insetto: _i pizzichi delle zanzare_.


----------



## You little ripper!

savaranx said:


> ................... translation of the italian word 'bolla'... meaning *one of those itchy bumps* on the skin which are produced by mosquito's bite ... .............
> Here's some context: "She broke into the house screaming for pain, her face completely covered with "bolle""
> 
> My attempt is "blisters" .. is that correct??


We do actually call them mosquito bumps, amongst other things.


----------



## savaranx

Yes Bella... I can't prove you wrong in any way!!.. Pizzico is used also elsewhere... and must be 'officially' recognised in many dictionaries as well!! On the other hand, if we had a look to local dialects, we'd find a number of words for 'pizzico'... for instance in Valle d'Aosta (and probably Piemonte) they say 'Beccata'... 'mi ha beccato una zanzara'... as if mosquitos had a beak like birds.. in Tuscany, in the city where I lived for long, they say 'Pinza'... 'La zanzara mi ha pinzato'... that's my experience ... but I think there must be countless other way to refer to the same thing!! So... probably a non-italian speaker  relying on this forum would like to learn one word which fit for all the places... and puntura di zanzara and bolla are, for me, the easiest, most widespread choice!
By the way... I'm quite surprised I raised all this interest on the matter.. I barely expected to get even one answer... wow.. thank you all very much!! 
Savaranx


----------



## Nunou

Si può dire anche "morsi" di zanzara.

Ahahah...comunque ....a questo punto proporrei la ricetta di una pozione magica contro le bolle di ogni genere:
2 cucchiai di vesciche
2 cucchiai di papule
pustoline assortite q.b.
1 "pizzico" di sale e uno di "zanzara" 

Impastare bene gli ingredienti e formare un rotolino da prendere a "morsi" ogni volta che la pelle si arrossa e da prurito!
Cosa sarebbe una vita di bolle senza un po' d'ironia?!!!


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Si può dire anche "morsi" di zanzara.


Infatti, me n'ero completamente dimenticata, ma in effetti se parlo senza riflettere mi viene fuori "morso"...


----------



## Akire72

Il problema è che io il termine "bolla" non lo associo a zanzara o a una morsicatura/pizzico/beccata/pinzatura d'insetto. 

Una bolla io la vedo come qualla che definisce il De Mauro: vescica contenente talvolta siero che si forma sulla pelle a causa di lesioni, scottature, allergie e sim.

Es. : Ieri ho mangiato le fragole e mi sono uscite delle bolle/bollicine rosse.


----------



## Bella63

Nunou said:


> Si può dire anche "morsi" di zanzara.
> 
> Ahahah...comunque ....a questo punto proporrei la ricetta di una pozione magica contro le bolle di ogni genere:
> 2 cucchiai di vesciche
> 2 cucchiai di papule
> pustoline assortite q.b.
> 1 "pizzico" di sale e uno di "zanzara"
> 
> Impastare bene gli ingredienti e formare un rotolino da prendere a "morsi" ogni volta che la pelle si arrossa e da prurito!
> Cosa sarebbe una vita di bolle senza un po' d'ironia?!!!


Ma che alchimista!!!
Bella


----------



## Nunou

Akire72 said:


> Il problema è che io il termine "bolla" non lo associo a zanzara o a una morsicatura/pizzico/beccata/pinzatura d'insetto.
> 
> Una bolla io la vedo come qualla che definisce il De Mauro: vescica contenente talvolta siero che si forma sulla pelle a causa di lesioni, scottature, allergie e sim.
> 
> Es. : Ieri ho mangiato le fragole e mi sono uscite delle bolle/bollicine rosse.



....forse è meglio riassumere per un'ultima volta: pare che le bolle/vesciche possano venire a persone particolarmente allergiche alle punture/morsicature/ecc. ecc. d'insetto, per via di altri tipi d'allergia (ad es. alimentare, di contatto ecc. ecc. ), malattie contagiose tipo 
morbillo ecc. ecc. o ancora per via di calzature nuove o strette. 

Ciao a tutti.....io con le bolle ho chiuso (almeno qui...nella realtà purtroppo so già che non sarà così! )


----------



## violadaprile

io invece dico "ponfi"
il pizzico indica il momento in cui la puntura viene fatta
il ponfo è il gonfiore arrossato e pruriginoso che ne segue
può essere con vescica o senza, dipende dalla reazione allergica individuale al liquido tossico iniettato dalla bestiaccia

a parte le battute, qualche rimedio:
- strofinare con una foglia di semprevivo rotta
- strofinare con uno spicchio d'aglio (brucia ma passa subito e toglie l'infiammazione ed ha anche un effetto antibiotico)
- grattare energicamente sino a far uscire la famosa "bolla" e magari anche un po' di sangue, poi lavare energicamente con sapone di marsiglia: asciugando comincia ad uscire un liquido (il veleno) che va lavato di nuovo fino a farlo uscire il più possibile

sconsigliati, a meno di forme ospedaliere, cortisonici e simili, che hanno altri effetti indesiderati

ricette della nonna per evitare le punture:
- mettere mezza cipolla sul comodino
- insaponarsi da capo a piedi con una buona saponetta, lasciar asciugare qualche minuto poi andare a letto cosi come sta; la mattina fare la doccia per lavare il sapone = sembra una schifezza ma (giuro, sperimentato personalmente in mancanza di autan) funziona alla grande, dato che isola il corpo dai motori di ricerca delle adorabili bestiole


----------



## Akire72

Ponfo?? Viola ma di dove sei?? 
Comunque, tornando al primo post, direi che se vedo una persona che entra in casa coperta di bolle, dico appunto "di bolle", perché ancora non è ben chiaro se le bolle siano pizzichi di insetti, rash cutanei dovuti ad allergie o vescicole date da bruciature e simili.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao Aki , ponfo è italiano ed è il termine corretto . La parte fiorentina della mia famiglia lo usa normalmente.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ponfo/


----------



## Nunou

Ebbene sì, non ho potuto resiste al simpaticissimo "ponfo"  e sono rientrata in questa discussione......e certo... si dice ANCHE così! 

Alla fine della storia credo che scopriremo l'acqua calda....vale a dire che una parola può avere molti sinonimi e/o significati, tutti validi e tutti in uso..

Ciao a tutti!!!


----------



## danalto

Senza pensarci troppo:
mi ha punto una zanzara 
mi ha pizzicato una zanzara
...e sono piena di bolle.

Ecco, istintivamente questi sono i termini che userei di più: *pizzico*, *puntura*, e *bolle *come conseguenza.

_Il mio rimedio: in mancanza di altro procurarsi mezzo limone, e strofinarsi sulle punture per evitare di grattarsi. Se ci si gratta, il veleno esce, si spande e crea danni maggiori._


----------



## violadaprile

> _Il mio rimedio: in mancanza di altro procurarsi mezzo limone, e strofinarsi sulle punture per evitare di grattarsi. Se ci si gratta, il veleno esce, si spande e crea danni maggiori._


Grattarsi ha appunto la funzione di far uscire il veleno, la natura provvede ai danni e ci fornisce automatici rimedi. 
Come il vomito in seguito a un'intossicazione: niente di più sbagliato che prendere un antiemetico!

Se non ci si gratta, il veleno resta nel corpo e deve essere smaltito per assorbimento, processo molto più lungo e non sempre senza stress per l'organismo. Pensiamo al veleno del serpente: quello che facciamo di corsa è tentare di fare uscire il veleno con qualunque mezzo, pure incidendo e succhiando! 
Se il veleno esce, affetta la pelle intorno, irritando. Ma basta lavarsi subito con sapone (facendogli fare una bella schiuma) e poi un lungo getto di acqua fredda. Il prurito passa in poche ore, dopo varie "grattate" e applicazioni per far uscire tutto il veleno.

Comunque:
_rash_ (cutaneo) = è un vasto arrossamento a volte pruriginoso, non necessariamente con bolle ma sicuramente più vasto del "ponfo" di zanzara (insisto  ) ed è un termine medico - può ad esempio prendere tutto il collo, o parti degli arti, o anche vaste zone sparse - spesso compare solo il prurito senza arrossamento, che subentra in seguito, autonomamente come aggravamento del sintomo o in seguito al "grattamento"

_pizzico e puntura_ sono termini familiari

_bolle_ indicano sollevamenti della pelle pieni di liquido, non sempre presenti nelle punture di zanzara ma normali in caso di sfregamenti continui e circoscritti a punti precisi (edema liquido policontusivo) (come le bolle ai piedi quando si cammina molto con scarpe non adatte)
_Edit: sono anche qui i rimedi che la natura adotta per isolare la pelle superficiale, ustionata o lesionata in altri modi, dal derma sottostante e impedire che la lesione vada più a fondo. Quindi, altro consiglio, bucare la bolla solo se si forma a seguito di puntura di insetti, per fare uscire il veleno. NON bucare le bolle dei piedi, perché sotto c'è uno strato non protetto e dolente che si deve rimarginare. _

_ponfi_ sono i piccoli rigonfiamenti (in genere da mezzo centimetro fino a un centimetro o poco di più, secondo la quantità di veleno e la reazione allergica individuale), rotondi, rilevati, arrossati e duri, tipici delle punture di insetti

Poi vedi tu!


----------



## pizzi

A proposito di bolle, per chi si vuole specializzare segnalo le _flittene_ 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/flittena/


----------

